# oxycodone first time



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey so I was prescribed a big ass bottle of 60 5/325mg of Oxycodones. The imprint is Watson 749.. I know they've got 325 mg of APAP so I'd rather not snort them. How many should I take to get a nice high for my first time? And I'm thinking I should parachute them. Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks. and just tell me what i should do in order to get the best possible high for my first time without getting sick.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

Go into the bathroom and flush them down the toilet. Thats where they belong.


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not going to be doing them a lot or even more than 3 times.. I just want to try it out and see what it's like. Just answer my questions?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

Go to the bathroom, flush all but two down the toilet. Take those two and be done with it.


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will feel good effects from only 2? And please stop saying to flush them.. I just want my questions answered.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2008)

Well you have 5mg of oxy and 325mg of tylenol. You probably need to take 3 or 4 of them but the 325mg of tylenol x 3or4 at one time is not good for your liver. I'd be more worried about the tylenol than the oxy.


----------



## petejonson (Nov 22, 2008)

i agree with flushing them depending on what type of person you are.you say your only going to do it three times but just wait till that feeling hits you and then see how many times you will do opiates


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yea, I think I'm going to parachute 3 and see what that does. I'm not too worried about the apap because its not too dangerous at that amount. It gets dangerous once you start taking around 3000-4000 (at most) Anyone elses input?


----------



## petejonson (Nov 22, 2008)

yea, i dont even see why people worry about the tylenol, its not like your going to eat that many.if your an experienced opiate user where you would be eating like 20 or more you obviously know how to do a cold water extraction of the opiate.


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

yea, thats what I'm thinking also. So just tell me what I should take. How many and pop them or parachute them?


----------



## petejonson (Nov 22, 2008)

well if you barely ever do opiates i would say between 1-3 would get you fucked up. even if you ate like 10 its not like you would O.D., percocet 5mg's are not that strong of a painkiller. as for ingestion, just eating the pills takes longer to kick in (45 minutes) because they must be dissolved by your stomach-the plus side to this method is the pills last longer because they are compressed. parachuting pills kicks in faster because they are already dissolved but they wear off quicker because the pills go through your system faster because of their powdered state


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

This will be my first time doing any opiate. I have done the usual weed, shrooms twice, and e once.


----------



## petejonson (Nov 22, 2008)

then i would say eat 2 at first and see if you even like the feeling. personally i love the feeling of being doped out but some people are the opposite and hate it and like doing uppers like cane. so eat 2 and first and if you like the feeling then rage on


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok. Thank you!!  and your saying just pop em? dont parachute?


----------



## petejonson (Nov 22, 2008)

it dont matter, pop one and parachute the other


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

ok thanks dude. ill tell you the outcome when i do it.


----------



## n8wi (Nov 22, 2008)

My own opinion would be to go back to the doc a week later and tell him that you have to take 4 in order to reduce pain. for whatever reason you were prescribed oxy, It would be better to get a bunch now, that way if you find out you don't like them... you can still do some trading for some grass. 
In my foresight I would have never abused this drug. The cravings are undesirable and so are the people associated with them opiates.
SWIM tried some of these fentanyl patches. started going like thre to four days on that shit. I saw first hand withdrawl that I would never want to go through.
your best bet kid is to try them. dont take a lot just try like three or four and give up. Just take it easy. besafe and take risks!


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 22, 2008)

cornholio07 said:


> yea, thats what I'm thinking also. So just tell me what I should take. How many and pop them or parachute them?


dude holy shit lol take 1 pill and see how you feel. oxy will make you itch your flesh off if you take to many. if you wana puke and itch, take 4 or 5. and dont crush them up and put them in a napkin of that stupid shit. nuff said


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah i tried 8 for a whole weekend was fine and on the way home felt so sick it was the worst feeling comin off them i threw up twice on the highway couldn't hold them down and didnt pull over in time it was a fuckin mess dont mess with them

i used to love pill but its all about mother nature for me weed and shrooms


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 22, 2008)

ok thanks for all your help guys, im gonna do it prob tomorrow. Ill tell you how it goes.


----------



## ezekie7 (Nov 22, 2008)

do three. pop. immediately after swallowing flush the rest in the toilet.

there. question answered since youre going to do it anyways. 

but seriously. flush the rest.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 23, 2008)

dont flush them crush them up and put them in gagrage you dont want to put that many into the water of your town


----------



## buggs bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

youll fry your liver and kidneys then youll poop blood if you keep doing that stuff.

just smoke a bowl a lot better for you and better high if you got the good stuff!


----------



## buggs bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> dont flush them crush them up and put them in gagrage you dont want to put that many into the water of your town


 
did you mean the garbage

why would you put them in the garage?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 23, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> did you mean the garbage
> 
> why would you put them in the garage?


yes crush them up into powder then put them into the garbarge if you not soing to keep them

no one should flush any pills down the toliet because if your water doesnt get refind well your going to drink it in your tap water


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 23, 2008)

just give them to me ill take care of them id use the cold water isolation method though since they are such a low dose of oc


----------



## cornholio07 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK. i took two and i gotta say i loved it. I felt very subtle effects but it was really nice. Im not going to keep on doing this because I know of the addiction. just so much euphoria. god!


----------



## duff420 (Nov 24, 2008)

man stop being a asshole tellin him to flush them they are presribed medicine. nothing is wrong with perks at all, its just ignorant people who never tried them before giving a bias opinion. u should probably take 2-4 depends on size and how ur body works cause everyone acts differently i know it takes me more than my friend who is twice my size. so jjust pop like 2 and give it 30min and then pop some more and get a feal for wuts right for you. btw if u sniff them the high is alot better but shorter, no need to parachute perks u can just swallow them because they are not time released. hope this helps.


----------



## digiti (Nov 24, 2008)

Chew up 4 (or parachute, whatever) and drink down with water.. It will slow your breathing and heart rate down


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Please stay away from them, they are very bad. I had a heroin/oc habit for years and its no fun and only leads to methadone addiction. Stick with the green, it saved me. Peace


----------



## duff420 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah if u find urself trippin out to much thinkin ur heart rates to slow drink a cofee.


----------



## magikal chronik (Nov 24, 2008)

*do whats best for you lol*


----------



## rev3la7ion (May 22, 2013)

It's cool to take them occasionally. For a good feeling, if you're around 200lbs., take 2-3. DO NOT parachute them. The total stress on your kidneys/liver of that much oxycodone being processed at once due to them being crushed on top of acetaminophen will do some lasting damage (even if it's just a little). Even though it's a low amount, crushed pill form is metabolized all at once as opposed to a solid pill which is digested and processed from the outside to the center of the pill meaning extended release over time. Oxy is processed by the kidneys and acetaminophen by the liver. Do what you want but once you start trying to get that same euphoria over and over again you're going to lose yourself. Get some hash and vape it while still taking the pills. Slowly back off the pills and increase the weed versus pills. I promise you that if you find the right hookup you will have a safer and better euphoric feeling than those pills will give you. As a matter of fact I wouldn't even call a pill high 'euphoria'. I'd call it 'complacency'. There's no way to go up once you start chasing that high pills give you. Just be careful.


----------



## Whatstrain (May 22, 2013)

This is 4 years old. I think he found his answer.


----------



## apollo4 (May 22, 2013)

Go ahead an get you a bundle,you will end up on it


----------



## rory420420 (May 22, 2013)

Old thread but funny..everyone here is looking out for the kid(save a few) and maybe someday this thread will help an uninformed person make a rational decision..when I did drugs,I would take 15 10mg lortabs and chew em..80mg oxys were the norm,but responsible use wasn't...opinions are not responsible advice..he could flush,bury or burn in a reccomendation,but in the end he's gonna use,so be kind and tell him how to responsibly,without shame..we have all been there at 'Uninformed island' with nothing but a want to get off the island...safely...


----------



## AlbinoEnvy (May 22, 2013)

id get rid of those dude after a week straight of taken those your gonna be strung out


----------



## cornholio07 (May 27, 2013)

Lol man this was 5 years ago. I'm not an addict, only did them once thanks thoug


----------

